
10x Programmers Must Collect 10x Paychecks, but They Don't - yegor256a
https://www.yegor256.com/2019/01/22/10x-paychecks.html
======
ddingus
I do not disagree with the general assertion the author made.

I will observe this is a direct artifact of how we currently devalue people en
mass. That shit does roll up hill.

There are many people who "should" earn more than they currently do.

Perhaps leaving things largely to markets, which really do not value people
intrinsically, instead only concerned with max output for minimum input...

Perhaps going so far down that road just isn't wise.

That race to the bottom isn't just about "those other people."

